# new teeth?



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello. i took my pup outside today for pee/poop. we have this cherry tree in front of the yard, so sometimes he will chew on the cherries. i open his mouth and thought it was cherry, but then i see 2 red blood spots on his upper mouth all the way in the back. i felt it, and it was blood. is this new teeth coming in? i can see a little white, maybe it is new teeth? he is 4-5 months old. 

is it ok if i give him chew toy?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't know about the blood spots, but dogs definitely grow their new set of teeth in between 4-6 months of age.

I had to give mine things to chew on when they reached that age because they would start chewing on furniture and everything. Maybe some bones or chewing-treats might be better than chew-toys, but don't take my word for that one xD.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Freeze your Nylabones and wet your Booda Tug ropes and freeze those. Frozen apple slices without seeds in them in moderation (too much of a good thing can cause upset) are good too if your dog is not prone to yeast. Apples have a little sugar in them but are okay in moderation without the seeds.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello again. do puppies lose all their teeth including the very sharp ones on the top? my puppies teeth is loose, you know the very sharp one. also it has a very small chip at the bottom tip of the teeth. is that normal?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

coolstorybro said:


> hello again. do puppies lose all their teeth including the very sharp ones on the top? my puppies teeth is loose, you know the very sharp one. also it has a very small chip at the bottom tip of the teeth. is that normal?


I think you are referring to the 4 fang-like teeth dogs have?? Two on top, and two on the bottom? Yes, those will fall out and grow back. 

Am I the only sick one who has saved as many of my dog's puppy teeth I can find? :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Am I the only sick one who has saved as many of my dog's puppy teeth I can find? :biggrin:


OMG. NO. I currently have a ziplock baggie with about 5 of Duncan's puppy teeth. Seriously...what is wrong with us??!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh thank goodness. Ania's are in a little foil packet. You know, like the ones they put heroin in. They're soooo tiny!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, puppies lose all of their baby teeth replaced by their adult teeth like we do. I wouldn't worry about it at all. You'll see blood smudges for the next couple of months. About 7-8 months is when they have all their adult teeth in. 

The other day at puppy class Zuri was wrestling with another pup and the last baby canine tooth came flying out of her mouth across the room LOL

And I don't keep baby puppy teeth....that would just be crazy....yeah. Ahem. :wink:


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks all. also he has 2 bottom teeth, they are loose, and both look like they have cavity. it is white outside, and the inside color is pink.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That means they are getting ready to fall out. It's not a bad sign!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I never ever found any of my dogs teeth so all I can guess is that she swallowed them. I knew some were loose at various times but I never found one!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad I am not the only wierdo here!:tongue: I also had kept for quiet some time in a baggie my last dogs baby teeth. I eventually threw them away after a long time though! UGH! I actually do not know why I kept them! Hanging on to puppy years I guess!:wink:


----------

